# Bubble and Bobble! (updated July 7)



## Nicodimus (Jun 23, 2008)

Just got two new hammocks from www.chelseyscozies.com/ and figured I would give her a little publicity since her products and service are excellent.




























A couple of pics of the boys worn out after free ranging on my bed for 3 hours:




















And the older ones from before:


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: Bubble and Bobble!*

They are adorable! 
I'm happy for you and your baby ratties.


----------



## Einstein (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: Bubble and Bobble!*

again with the coffee cup! you are killing me over here with how cute they are! Every time i see them in the cup or on the cup I think disney movie!!


----------



## ScootersPet (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: Bubble and Bobble!*

They are adorable little boys! Good to see that you got them a cage...a HUGE one at that lol. My boys would kill to have that thing! They look quite happy, great job


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Bubble and Bobble!*

AWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!AAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!
They're adorable!!!!  I will steal them when you turn around.....


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Bubble and Bobble!*

OOOOMMMMGGGGssssshhhhh!! they are adorable! i don't know how many times i said aww!
awwww!!!


----------



## bmwing01 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Bubble and Bobble!*

that first picture is tooooooooo cute !


----------



## Nicodimus (Jun 23, 2008)

Bumped for July 7 update.


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

They're getting bigger  Is one gray and one black or are my eyes playing with me?


----------



## Nicodimus (Jun 23, 2008)

They are definitely growing like crazy! They are bigger than adult gerbils now. As for the coloring, they seem to be the same color of dark brown on their head and shoulders to me. Maybe the flash makes one look different because it's closer to the camera? I dunno...


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

such handsome boys.... they look very happy


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Aw, adorable pictures!


----------



## Lynxie (Jun 25, 2008)

They are so cute!


----------



## Betsy (Jun 23, 2008)

I LOVE the photos of them sleeping together....what great buddies...and of course, the coffee cup one is awesome!!


----------



## ratlover4everrr (Jan 31, 2008)

AHH STOP IT! TOO CUTEE FOR ME TO HANDLEE!!! =]


----------



## zombiedork (Jul 7, 2008)

Aweh!! They are sooo cuuuuuuute


----------

